# 20" x36" Backyard Pit



## 242met (Mar 29, 2011)

This pit is great for the backyard plus they are easy to cook on it come with tuning plates, four heavy duty casters,temperature gauge,a ball valve for a drain.Call Joe at 281-507-1090 everyone stay safe on this 4th of July.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Nice size and nice function. I like it.


----------



## poco_bueno (Jun 17, 2015)

Awesome looking pit. Ive been eyeing your builds for a while. Hope to own one sometime.

Ray 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Profishional (May 31, 2009)

Please PM me on a price for a build like this one.


----------



## Zerofold (Aug 13, 2014)

poco_bueno said:


> Awesome looking pit. Ive been eyeing your builds for a while. Hope to own one sometime.


Same here....one day....



Profishional said:


> Please PM me on a price for a build like this one.


Check out the general merch classifieds. I see him post a few different ones there with pricing. Check this thread out: http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=14214082#post14214082


----------



## 242met (Mar 29, 2011)

*20"x36" backyard pit*



Profishional said:


> Please PM me on a price for a build like this one.


This pit is $1,545.00 you can call me at 281-507-1090 for more information .


----------



## tschell1219 (Feb 6, 2013)

I have this exact pit except with a stainless steel counter and a custom Texas in stainless steel on the lid counter weight with my wife's and mine initials. Joe does a great job with awesome turnaround... Burns about one stick and hour to keep temperature.


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Joes pits are awesome. I finally got this "smoking meat" thing down!!! Brisket is phenomenal and ribs are awesome. Great pits!!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Joe, That's a great looking Pit as always!


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Just like the one I've had for 10 years now,except it has much more work shelves and the grate at the bottom is much heavier than mine.That's a great smoker!!!!


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

We have one that I bought from Slightly Dangerous. Mine is actually a 20x45 though. We smoked a 15# brisket yesterday and it was heavenly!


----------



## randeg (Dec 29, 2005)

*Joe's pits*

The best, coming from a happy owner. Wife loves that the smoke flavor is not over powering. If you are looking for a smoker/grill you should consider these guys.


----------

